# Heinz J Nowarra



## brandyanne23 (Mar 28, 2013)

hello i was wondering if any could tell me about the photos he took I just acquired 44 of them.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2013)

How did you get them?


----------



## brandyanne23 (Mar 28, 2013)

they were in a house that was foreclosed upon and i purchased everything in it which included the late mr. harris's airplane/aviator/WWII collection


----------



## brandyanne23 (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you know anything about them??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2013)

I have seen many of those pictures in books and on the internet...


----------



## brandyanne23 (Mar 29, 2013)

these are the actual prints they are stamped in purple looking ink on the back saying "Reproduction forbidden without permission by Heinz J. Nowarra Berlin-Ltd., Weddegenweg"


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2013)

Heinz J. Nowarra was a very well respected German aviation historian and author, who also had a large photographic collection. The vast majority of the photographs would not have been taken by him, but would have been acquired by him, legally, for his collection and for use in his books on various subjects, the Bf109 and FW 190 being two he is noted for covering.
It's possible that the prints you have were purchased, or acquired from Herr Nowarras collection.


----------



## brandyanne23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you have any idea what their value might be??


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2013)

No idea. They'll be copies from original prints or negatives and, depending on the subject, will be valued at the price of the paper they are printed on, or what an individual is prepared to pay, for example on that well known Internet auction site.
If you're considering selling them, then it will be useful to try to establish some background on the person who originally had them in their care - perhaps at one time an aviation journalist, for example - and whether he 'owned ' them legally. Also, identification of each subject shown would help. Perhaps also check the legality by contacting the original source, at the address on the prints - they may be under tight copyright still (probably are) are perhaps even still 'owned' by the present company or estate.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2013)

There are a lot of enthusiasts here that might help you more: Luftwaffe Experten Message Board


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2013)

They are not worth much for the knowing. All are well known, published pictures. Perhaps 2/3 dollar for the lot. But there is Ebay......


----------



## brandyanne23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you to everyone, since it seems that any of the actual photos from Mr. Nowarra's collection of WWII seems to be unheard of, well that makes them priceless to me, after a special request from a professor of mine I have decided to donate the photos to my school.


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 3, 2013)

..here's some info from the blurb of one of his German-language books..Nowarra published his first book in 1958 in the UK, Harleyford's 'Richthofen and his Flying Circus' and published his first book on Luftwaffe aircraft in 1961 ('Die deutschen Flugzeuge 1933-45'). This was reprinted five times until a new expanded edition was produced in 1977. By 1993 this had become a four-volume work published by Bernard Graefe entitled 'die deutsche Luftruestung 1933-45'. ('German air power 1933-45') According to the blurb Nowarra had at the time the largest aviation photo archive in private hands, some 35,000 negatives, many of which were sold off to enthusiasts prior to his death apparently. Not entirely sure when that was. He authored at least 30 aircraft monographs for Podzun Verlag and many more works for Motorbuch. He was born in Berlin in 1912 and held various posts in the German aviation industry during WWII, most notably with Junkers on the Mistel programme. Post-war he was a marketing executive for Frankfurt airport...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2013)

Good stuff Neil. I have his first book, the Harleyford 'Richtofen' volume, and his 'Messerschmitt- a Famous German Fighter' by the same publisher, plus one of his last works on the '109.
The first two were Christmas presents, in 1960 and 1962 IIRC !


----------



## brandyanne23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow thank you so much for the info!! so is it legal for me to own them I would hate to donate these unlawfully??


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm no expert, but it would appear to be fine; its seems as though parts of his collection were sold off at some point..


----------

